# Removing Write Protection on USB Stick and WD External Drive



## ladycrystalrose (Mar 30, 2008)

I am unable to copy anything to my USB Stick and/or my new WD External Drive because I get the error message that I must remove the Write Protection on these Devices and I am not sure how to do that. Can anyone help me. Thanks.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I googled your question and here is one of the things I found.

Answerer 1
Look very hard for a very small switch on it's side.
They are very very small and hard to see. Some have a small pad-lock image that will tell you which position the switch is in.
You may need to take off the end caps to see it. May old "Attache"
Pen Drive (Thumb Drive) is easy to get the cap on backwards and not see it. IT IS VERY SMALL!!
3 months ago 
Source(s):
you can get much information in this website
http://allinthis.we.bs

Answerer 3
Right click the drive in My Computer,select Properties and untick Read only.
'Hope this helps you
Vicks


----------



## ladycrystalrose (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for your replies, however I do not have a switch on the Lexar, and trying to format it didn't work either. Still comes up as write protected. I give up, and I'm just going to buy new ones. Again thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Try this program to low level format the drives:
http://www.compuapps.com/Products/OnBelay/onbelay.htm


----------

